# [Problem] Mk1 225Q TT - Convertible Top Operation



## P (Jun 2, 2001)

Hey Guys, 

I was wondering if you could help me out with a problem with the top operation on my TT. 

Backstory: 

I picked up a 01 225Q Roadster from my friends mother a few years ago that was a bit of a mess as the CCM was out and needed a bit of maintenance. Low miles at 50K, but had sat for long periods of time. It needed a CCM, rear window glass repairs, tires, brakes, battery, airbag light on, rear window shade belt, etc... I drove it for a year and then it's been driven infrequently since. I'm ready to sell it as I no longer drive it. 

Problem: 

I've since replaced the CCM and everything associated with it is working as expected (one touch windows, map lights, door sensors, central locking, etc...) except the convertible top. I get nothing at all. Also, I never receive a top open light when I had the top open manually or now. I know a lot of people have issues with it stating it is open when actually closed, but mine's the opposite. 

What should I check? 

Does the CCM need to be coded to a roadster with a top? It seems there is an option to tell the CCM about it via this chart. http://audittrs.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/audi-tt-8n-mk1-central-locking-encoding-values.jpg 

When the top is down and the windscreen up, if I manually pull the top up the windscreen retracts. 

Does the top sensor above the windshield have anything to do with this? Currently when I open the door the drivers window retracts but not the passengers side. 

When I open the top manually neither window retracts. 

My thinking is that if the car doesn't know the top is unlatched the top wont function. Whether or not that is because of the top sensor switch or the CCM not coded correctly is a question I have. Although, the previous owner swears that there was never a light on the dash for the top being open when he drove it, but the top still worked prior to the CCM failing, though he did have window up/down problems. 

I need to have my friend with his vagcom come out and code the remotes for the keyless entry but would like to know if something else may be wrong. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure I'm following your post correctly: does this car have a power top or a manual top? 

Early '01 roadsters came with a manual top, though the windscreen was still powered. 
I can't recall how the dash lights worked on the '01..or if there were any top-related dash lights at all. 

On my '05 with the power top, here's what happens: 
Disengage latch; both windows drop 1/4 inch or so; amber "top,open" light on dash; press the button to open top; windows return up while top is in motion; top settles in place; amber light goes away. 

The PO is correct: there is no light on while top is down. 

When closing top: button, light on once top starts moving, windows drop. If the windscreen is up, it wil retract. A fully engaged latch triggers the windows full-up and extinguishes the light. 

I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*top sensors*

The microswitch in the driver side latch receiver controls the roof open light and dropping of the windows when the top is unlatched.

There is a second microswitch on the roof folding mechanism in the well behind the driver side door which knows when the top is completely folded. When you start to close the top that switch opens as well, and triggers the windscreen to drop if up.


----------

